
The Development of the C Language* by Dennis Ritchie (1996) - adamnemecek
http://sites.harvard.edu/~lib113/reference/c/c_history.html
======
rswier
More details on "Primeval" C can be found here: [https://www.bell-
labs.com/usr/dmr/www/primevalC.html](https://www.bell-
labs.com/usr/dmr/www/primevalC.html)

Just recently, fragments of the earliest Unix OS source code and B interpreter
were discovered [0]. Now, the earliest Unix for the PDP-7 and PDP-11 [1] can
run under emulation thanks to the incredible efforts of Warren Toomey and
others at the Unix Heritage Society [2].

[0]
[https://github.com/DoctorWkt/pdp7-unix](https://github.com/DoctorWkt/pdp7-unix)

[1] [https://github.com/DoctorWkt/unix-
jun72](https://github.com/DoctorWkt/unix-jun72)

[2] [http://www.tuhs.org](http://www.tuhs.org)

